# Medic emerges as heroic figure in Afghan convoy tragedy



## 102first_hussars (Jan 16, 2006)

Some of you may have heard of this already Im not sure, but for those who havent may want to read this
http://www.mytelus.com/news/article.do?pageID=cbc/world_home&articleID=2144131&lid=today+box


Im kinda choked about this I know Franklin, I cant beleive I didnt hear about this sooner.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2006)

I am always amazed at the fortitude that medics display in the field. Franklin is one of a great cadre of men.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

I heard today that the doctors in Landstuhl may have to amputate the lower part of his other leg as well. A damn shame. It looks like the fellas are all gonna make it though. Glyn Berry wasn't so lucky.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 17, 2006)

Yep, first Canadian politician to die out there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 19, 2006)

My hats off to them all! I salute them!


----------

